# Richboro,PA-M-10y-REMEMBER SMOOCHIE BEAR??????????



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bear is a neutered male Geman Shepherd. He is 10 years old, 96 lbs and current on all shots. He was given up by a senior woman who could no longer care for him. He spent time in a shelter until his current owner found him on the internet. It was love at first sight. He was adopted by his current owner and his life became happy again. FromFeb., 14 2008 ,he has been a loyal and loving companion to his owner. Unfortunately, his owner is very ill with cancer and can no longer care for Bear.. His owner is devastated and now he is looking for someone who will open his/her heart and home to his very wonderful pet.Bear has been very well cared for. He is a quiet dog ,likes attention, protective ,and can be trusted to have the run of the house since he is non-destructive and housebroken. He loves his walks and does well on the leash. Bear would enjoy and benefit by being the only pet in the house. However, he likes kids of all ages. It was a pleasure meeting Bear. I only hope that he finds a home as good as the one he has now. I know it would ease his owner's mind if he knows that Bear will live his Golden Years happily. Please consider adopting Bear.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/arr.html


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Remember Smoochie bear was pulled from a shelter in MD? I remember him well as I did the last leg of his transport to foster home. At that time he was fostered with other dogs. Maybe he deserves a good eval? Dog issues may be workable? 

I have emailed to see where he is now...how long the owner can hold him or if he is going to boarding.......


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I remember!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Very sad all around


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Here it is:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=541855&page=17&fpart=1

I'm sure lots of people will remember Smoochie!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I remember. Poor baby, losing his family again.
Is there someone who can evaluate him? Especially whether he really has to be the only dog, as that rules out most rescue foster homes.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes...an eval would really help........

looking back on his old thread...we had this same discussion back then........


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Hes adorable. I sure home someone gives him a home and his poor owner! that is a cute name:Smoochie Bear







he looks like one.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Oh $^%.

He really is a Smoochie Bear. I fell in love with him. Anyone would, he is a sweetheart.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

YES!! Mary!! You transported him!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I didn't know Mary was involved in the transport too. Don't worry Smoochie boy we'll find a place for you to go.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

btw - Gosh...Thanks Rosa for finding that thread...I couldn't. You'll have to let me know how you did that!


----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is just an idea... but I know there are organizations that help critically ill people keep their pets. PAWS is one, their website is http://pawsusa.homestead.com/page3.html There are two local chapters listed in PA:

PhillyPAWS
P.O. Box 30262
Philadelphia, PA 19103
215-985-0206
[email protected]

Pittsburgh PAWS 
(Pittsburgh AIDS Task Force)
905 West Street, 4th Floor
Pittsburgh, PA 15221
412-242-2500
[email protected]

There are other organizations too. I remember reading a newspaper article on them a few years ago... but I can't remember the names of any other organizations. As I am sure you all know, pets are proven to be beneficial to your health. Studies have shown that elderly or ill individuals who have to give up their pets rapidly decline in health. These programs also help line up homes for the animals in the event of the owners death, so the sick owner knows that their pet will be taken care of once they are gone.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

smoochie...oh no...of course we remember smoochie, who could forget a name like that! we must find him somewhere to go!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: myamombtw - Gosh...Thanks Rosa for finding that thread...I couldn't. You'll have to let me know how you did that!


Oh it was NO problem....I just went back as far as I could on the boards and worked my way forward...page by page by page....LOL


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

any good news for smooch?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe Dorita would consider Smooch?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my gosh, with all this going on with Eli I haven't even been able to think of Smoochie Bear??? RebelGSD can you follow up on that to see if Dorita could take him??? Poor Smoothie Bear.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi MaryAnn- This case is getting very desperate. I asked John and Lorainne about Bear's "not getting along with other animals" This was her answer. I did email her to tell her to contact PAWS because I thought they were the group that helps people care for their animals when the owner is ill. Lorainne(John's mom) answered with an email, "What will they do and Bear needs to be walked 4 times a day." Am I right about PAWS and do you know any group that will send someone in John's house to help him with Bear. I am checking this out also because I feel he should have his beloved Bear as long as he possibly can. It would be good for both he and Bear. How sad! I am upset over this. Lorainne doesn't live with John . I don't know if she is planning to stay with him or if she can handle Bear's walks. If we can't arrange for anyone to come in and walk Bear, then he has to be placed ASAP. Please send this message on to the forum ASAP. Thanks so much, Hope/ARR


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tried to PM you. your box is full.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry, I have no contacts with Dorita. I just read her name in the other thread. I thought she may be interested in him as she is not getting Anna.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

cleaning my box


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok so what I gather Bear is with the owner John at this time?? He just needs someone to come in and care for Bear with walks and stuff??? Does John belong to a religious place (church/temple/etc)? They might have someone that can do this for him. I am on call to help any of our Temple members should they need help keeping their pet if they are sick/old whatever it takes to keep people and pets together for as long as possible. Maybe this would be an option for John. If not maybe that Paws place Mary Ann suggested??


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just checking in on Smoochie bear.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If anyone has any suggestions...would they be so kind as to email Hope with them? (she is the rescuer assisting in this matter)

[email protected] <[email protected]>

Thank you so very much!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

anybody heard news for dear smooch?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rescued once, now in need again. hope there's help out there for smoochie bear.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I have someone interested in Sky my foster who happens to live in Richboro. I asked if she could help and or get people to help walk Smoochie Bear. I am forwarding her the info that I have. Lets hope she can help


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the offer Cocoa's Mom-I bet Smoochie Bear would love to get out for walks. 

I would love to try to help him with emails and pleas, but I can't. Theres just too much going on with Eli right now I really can't focus on anything else.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

is this dog safe?? I really can;t foloow the tread..but he is NOT good with other animals??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Mary Ann- Please tell everyone on the GS Forum that I checked with Debby Marks . When Bear stayed with her and her other dogs, he had no problem interacting with the dogs. She was Bear's foster for several weeks. John's mom is making a desperate plea for someone to take Bear as a foster or permanent home since it is very difficult for John to take Bear for a walk,etc. I have no fosters here and I won't board him in a kennel. Please see if anyone can help. With much appreciation, Hope/ARR


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

John needs our help...can you imagine how he is feeling, having to worry that Smoochie Bear won't have a home...a long term foster would be great...a new forever home would be better...

John would so appreciate knowing that Smoochie is safe, I know I would...wouldn't that be a great present for him? Judy


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

came back to check on smooch...so no help yet?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I am wondering if a cancer society in the area can help out with this for a temporary help. Also, could TV or newspaper participation help find a new home for Smoochie? I don't know if that is the best way to go, but what we don't want is Smoochie to end up in a shelter...Hoping something good is happening behind the scenes. Judy


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been following this thread and I keep coming back for some reason. 
I am not far from Richboro and could offer my time to walk him a few times a week.
Maybe if others helped out in that way also, would it work? 

I would foster for sure, but have a 5 month old GSD puppy, a 9 year old chihuahua and two small kids. Not sure of his status dealing with these issues.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That is very sweet...maybe it would at least ease the burden and buy some time if you could walk him once in a while? 
Could you contact Hope? 

[email protected]


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

I am hoping my friend who adopted the dear old GSD that I pulled from Trenton..she just lost her and is heartbroken..I also have a few other conections...poor bear..


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: South Phlia,PA-M-10y-REMEMBER SMOOCHIE BEAR*

I am praying that all is OK with Smoochie...How sad he got to page 2. Judy


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: South Phlia,PA-M-10y-REMEMBER SMOOCHIE BEAR*

I received a plea for help. Anyone close that can maybe offer a day here and there to walk him...or any other suggestions. This is a very sad situation


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I just messages for 3 rescue org. in Richboro. i JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH a CHURCH I will call the others churches in Richboro. 
Mary Ann email me or pm me and give me an address and a contact # for Smoochie Bear


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Alane! 

Hope from Animal Rescue and Referral is spearheading all efforts to help. Anyone that can help or has any questions should contact her directly.

Hope

[email protected] <[email protected]>

Her phone number

215-322-9251

website

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/arr.html


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I left Hope a message. I am being asked where Smoochie is in Richboro.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: South Phlia,PA-M-10y-REMEMBER SMOOCHIE BEAR*

I just got off the phone with Hope. Smoochie Bear is not in Richboro. Hope lives there. Smoochie is in South Phlia.
Can we change that in his posting.
Is there anyone in Phila that can help? Do you know anyone in Phila that can help?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: South Phlia,PA-M-10y-REMEMBER SMOOCHIE BEAR*

Bump


----------

